

Braun vs. Apple: Is copying designs theft or innovation? - hackernew
http://themanufacturingrevolution.com/braun-vs-apple-is-copying-designs-theft-or-innovation
Braun’s biggest victory over Apple underscores a central economic issue: What is the right balance between competition and opting?<p>Does anyone own a shape? Should anyone own a shape?
======
willstepp
Creators build on top of what has come before. It's always been this way and
always will be. Nobody starts from square one. Just because Apple moves the
needle more than most companies in regards to design, that doesn't give them
the right to stifle others from moving forward. Evil.

